# 1974 gto vin #



## BILLYGOAT69 (Jan 11, 2015)

can anyone authenticate this before I buy it? 2Y17B4L110160


----------



## rentalguy1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Y indicates a standard Ventura. A GTO "should" have a Z, meaning Custom Series. It does have the B engine code, which indicates a GTO 350 CID/200 HP. I can't answer if it's a true GTO, or a Ventura that was ordered with the beefier engine.

https://books.google.com/books?id=4Yu2yAliH8UC&pg=PA123&lpg=PA123&dq=1974+pontiac+gto+vin+numbers&source=bl&ots=Qe4URkjKWx&sig=4jyZY-FllwmphNTG3ZBAMMPnxk4&hl=en&sa=X&ei=vJqyVLqjEIehNr3IgYAK&ved=0CEoQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=1974%20pontiac%20gto%20vin%20numbers&f=false


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The GTO was an option on the Ventura 2XY and Ventura Custom 2XZ -found on the data plate on the firewall.

The letter "B" at one source says it is a GTO 350CI. Another source I have says the letter "K" is used for the GTO 350CI. So I'm no expert and can't say one way or the other.

Head castings should be "46".

The GTO option included front and rear sway bars. Ventura's probably did not have the rear sway bar -so this might be something to check.

Engine code on the block should have a VIN number stamped on it that matches the VIN tag on the dash -L110160. If they match, then the original engine is in the car. Then I would look at the Letter code on the block to confirm the engine.

This site has a bunch of info: 1974 GTO DOT COM Click on "resources" on this web page to get the info on vin numbers and data plate info.


----------



## Importsmasher (Jan 12, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> The GTO was an option on the Ventura 2XY and Ventura Custom 2XZ -found on the data plate on the firewall.
> 
> The letter "B" at one source says it is a GTO 350CI. Another source I have says the letter "K" is used for the GTO 350CI. So I'm no expert and can't say one way or the other.
> 
> ...


I have owned several 74 GTOs over the years, and all of them have had the "B" engine code. I have seen different engine codes listed in some sources, but I think that's incorrect.

Ultimately, the best thing to do is call PHS and ask to have the documents faxed to you. Then you know for sure :smile2:

Importsmasher


----------

